
Nearly 1/3 of bad bots are now using residential IPs - webdc
https://datadome.co/bot-management-protection/one-third-bad-bots-using-residential-ip-addresses/
======
sarcasmatwork
I use:

[https://github.com/mitchellkrogza/apache-ultimate-bad-bot-
bl...](https://github.com/mitchellkrogza/apache-ultimate-bad-bot-blocker)

[https://github.com/mitchellkrogza/nginx-ultimate-bad-bot-
blo...](https://github.com/mitchellkrogza/nginx-ultimate-bad-bot-blocker)

